# What do you use for heartworms?



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

What do you use for heartworm preventative? The vets here recommend Trifexis?(sp?) I was thinking Sentinel? But no vet in our area uses it.


Recommendations appreciated. Luna is 8wks weighs 2lbs 5 oz Our Vet told me today that she is too small (weight) for meds now and has to be 5lbs before she can be on it. The newer meds have other wormer in it that controls fleas? and other parasites? We always used Interceptor for Brandie.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Trifexus had had a lot of complaints. When Timi was a puppy last year, my Vet said that she did not have to start on anything until she was six months old - something about how long it takes them to gro in the body after infection.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

My vet started us out on Trifexis. 

I decided I would rather have separate flea and heartworm meds so I could more easily identify the med if Jonah developed side-effects. We switched to Iverhart Plus for heartworm and Comfortis for fleas. I give them 2 weeks apart to make it easier to identify which med might cause any side-effects I see.

I don't know that we will stay on these meds forever. I'm waiting to see what else comes out and how the newer collars work.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Revolution*

Revolution (selamectin). Controls fleas,heartworm, mites, mange and ticks.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I give Wrex Sentinel. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. I just drop the tablet on top of his dinner once a month. It covers heartworm, fleas, and intestinal worms. My first one was a sample from the vet, but then winter hit and he didn't need it for a while. In the spring, I ordered it from 1-800 Pet Meds because it was far less expensive than going through my vet. I just gave them my vet info when I placed the order and the website obtained the doctors "prescription" for me and mailed it out within a day or so.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My vet has Zoe on frontline( fleas and ticks) and heartgaurd


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use Heartgard or Interceptor as they are both reproductively safe and aren't a combination of multiple drugs.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

BeBe67 said:


> What do you use for heartworm preventative? The vets here recommend Trifexis?(sp?) I was thinking Sentinel? But no vet in our area uses it.
> 
> 
> Recommendations appreciated. Luna is 8wks weighs 2lbs 5 oz Our Vet told me today that she is too small (weight) for meds now and has to be 5lbs before she can be on it. The newer meds have other wormer in it that controls fleas? and other parasites? We always used Interceptor for Brandie.


A few months ago I would have had a different answer but after the first of this month, I now am not going to give my kids Trifexis anymore. Because I found it does upset stomachs, I was giving 1/2 the dose one day and the other the next. Well this time GiGi got really sick. She would moan Sit up straight and stare into space then she would slowly lay down and she felt feverish and had shallow breathing. I called the doctor and he said there was nothing we could do but wait for the effects to wear off. I can't do this to her again. She is only 5lbs and cannot tolerate the stuff. I am taking all my kids off it and going to Revolution which is the drops on the neck kind. If anything would have happened to her I could never have forgiven myself for poisoning her! I can't do that to her again.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I presently use Heartgard. I used Interceptor for years, then it was discontinued but apparently has made a comeback. Interceptor parasite preventive returning to market - VIN
I'm okay with using either.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

We live in a small area with only 3 Vet Clinics and they all push Trifexis. Which I have read about causing problems. The Vets in the neighboring town all sell Trifexis too. Not sure what to do. Not sure if my Vet will give me a script and let me order from someone else.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I use interceptor spectrum. Rory gobbles it up, he loves tablet day!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I use Heartgard for heartworm and intestinal parasites. I've been using Frontline for fleas and ticks, but I'm going to try Bravecto this summer, because it can be given orally.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I use Heartgard for heartworm and intestinal parasites. I've been using Frontline for fleas and ticks, but I'm going to try Bravecto this summer, because it can be given orally.



I wonder what the differences between bravecto and Nexgard are? Timi has been using Nexgard with no ill effects since she started taking preventatives.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I wonder what the differences between bravecto and Nexgard are? Timi has been using Nexgard with no ill effects since she started taking preventatives.


They're two different meds--Nexgard is afozolaner and Bravecto is fluralaner--but given the similar endings, I'd guess they're related to each other chemically. The Nexgard site I looked at (not very thoroughly, I admit) claims it kills ticks, but it doesn't specify what kind. The Bravecto information claims it kills dog ticks, black legged ticks, and a couple of others, but it doesn't mention deer ticks. Deer are an absolute pestilence here, so having the deer tick covered is necessary. I googled it, found out deer ticks are also called black legged ticks. 

The biggest difference for me is that Nexgard is given every month, and Bravecto every three months. Don't know what Nexgard costs, but our vet charges $65 for each Bravecto.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> They're two different meds--Nexgard is afozolaner and Bravecto is fluralaner--but given the similar endings, I'd guess they're related to each other chemically. The Nexgard site I looked at (not very thoroughly, I admit) claims it kills ticks, but it doesn't specify what kind. The Bravecto information claims it kills dog ticks, black legged ticks, and a couple of others, but it doesn't mention deer ticks. Deer are an absolute pestilence here, so having the deer tick covered is necessary. I googled it, found out deer ticks are also called black legged ticks.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest difference for me is that Nexgard is given every month, and Bravecto every three months. Don't know what Nexgard costs, but our vet charges $65 for each Bravecto.



I don't remember exactly, but I remember thinking the Nexgard was very expensive for a six month supply, more than $130 I think.
I wish I understood enough to know if there is anything more risky about a chemical that stays active in their systems for 12 weeks than one that stays active for four? Or is giving 3 doses as opposed to 1, more "toxic"? We are at pretty low risk here - I have actually never seen a flea or a tick on one of my dogs, so I only give the Nexgard every 5-6 weeks during dog park season, have not given it at all since Timi has been in heat, and not going to the park...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I don't remember exactly, but I remember thinking the Nexgard was very expensive for a six month supply, more than $130 I think.
> I wish I understood enough to know if there is anything more risky about a chemical that stays active in their systems for 12 weeks than one that stays active for four? Or is giving 3 doses as opposed to 1, more "toxic"? We are at pretty low risk here - I have actually never seen a flea or a tick on one of my dogs, so I only give the Nexgard every 5-6 weeks during dog park season, have not given it at all since Timi has been in heat, and not going to the park...


So cost isn't an issue--six months of Bravecto would cost the same as six months of Nexgard. Maybe one of the scientifically inclined forum members will weigh in on which dosage would more likely be toxic. That's a good question. 

Our dogs are outside in weeds and woods all year round, so I use flea and tick preventive from March through November, stop it during the three coldest months. (I don't give Heartgard then, either.)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> So cost isn't an issue--six months of Bravecto would cost the same as six months of Nexgard. Maybe one of the scientifically inclined forum members will weigh in on which dosage would more likely be toxic. That's a good question.
> 
> 
> 
> Our dogs are outside in weeds and woods all year round, so I use flea and tick preventive from March through November, stop it during the three coldest months. (I don't give Heartgard then, either.)



I think that the Nexgard was more, but maybe the Bravecto would be more than you paid here - everything here is more :-(
I do hope that somebody who understands the science of these products will weigh in!


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I am thinking of using a separate wormer and flea/tick preventative. On such a small dog (under 5 lbs) my vet said I am limited in my options? regarding heart worm preventative. He told me I could ONLY use K9Advantage on Luna right now because she only weighs 2.6 pounds. I used it and at the present she hasn't had any problems. 

Back in the OLDEN days, there was a heartworm preventative called Filaribits Plus that was a little daily chewable that covered all types of worms. My poodles loved it. They would dance and do tricks for it. LOL Wish it was available still...But back then the choices for flea and tick prevention didn't work well at all.


Unfortunately, where I live, fleas and ticks are a major concern thru out the entire year. 
Mosquitos too.   

I have used the interceptor in years past and we liked it. Not sure if I can get it here?? All of the Vets here seem very controlling LOL and are totally pro Trifexis. I don't know why. I may have to research that, HMMMMMM?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't give any heart worm prevention. I never will either. I have had dogs all my life and I live in the south, I have never had a sickly dog. I would suggest everyone do some research, Dr. Martin Goldstein wrote in one of his books that , " heart worms are less of an epidemic than the disease causing toxicity of heart worm prevention meds." I believe this to be very true.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in a quandary about what to do for heartworms. Our vet says that she's seen heartworm in several clients and thinks it's important.

We started Fletcher on Iverhart Plus a few months ago, but only give it every 6 weeks, this timing was worked out with a vet based on life cycle of the heartworm. 

I didn't notice anything odd the first time we gave it to him, but the last time both my husband and I noticed that Fletcher seemed depressed and not his usual lively self. This lasted for about 3 days. He could still be bouncy, especially around meal times, but then he just wanted to sleep the rest of the day.

I did some research and apparently this can be a side effect of Iverhart Plus.

Now I'm not sure I want to give it to him again.

We got a separate flea/tick spot-on, but I haven't used it yet this year. I generally wait until I see a flea before using those.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BeBe67 said:


> I am thinking of using a separate wormer and flea/tick preventative. On such a small dog (under 5 lbs) my vet said I am limited in my options? regarding heart worm preventative. He told me I could ONLY use K9Advantage on Luna right now because she only weighs 2.6 pounds. I used it and at the present she hasn't had any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interceptor starts at 2 pounds.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

BeBe67 said:


> I have used the interceptor in years past and we liked it. Not sure if I can get it here?? All of the Vets here seem very controlling LOL and are totally pro Trifexis. I don't know why. I may have to research that, HMMMMMM?



Can you buy online? I'm not sure what it's like there but here i can get interceptor from the vet, from major pet shops or heaps of online pet supply places.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

BeBe67 said:


> I am thinking of using a separate wormer and flea/tick preventative. On such a small dog (under 5 lbs) my vet said I am limited in my options? regarding heart worm preventative. He told me I could ONLY use K9Advantage on Luna right now because she only weighs 2.6 pounds. I used it and at the present she hasn't had any problems.


My Bella is a whopping 4.2 pounds and we have used Sentinel for the past couple of years with absolutely no problems - the packaging says safe for puppies and dogs from 2-5 pounds.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Trifexis -- Be Ware*

We changed our standard poodle (at the time 12 months) and our 10 year old corgi over to Trifexis. They both threw up, and be came increasingly lethargic. The poodle had a much more adverse reaction than the corgi, but it obviously didn't agree with him either. After 3 months, we finally woke up to the fact that we were killing our dogs. Trifexis, and heart worm / flea meds like this have Spinosad in it. Which is an ingredient in yard treatments that kill bugs and has some alarming warnings on the products that contain it. I believe if we hadn't stopped the Trifexis our poodle would be dead. We have gone back to Heartgard and Frontline plus. Our poodle is white and we seem to have a harder time controlling fleas on her versus our corgi or previous beagles.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Since the heart worm meds are prescription, by law I believe they are legally required to give you a written prescription and you can get it filled where you choose. Just like going to your doc for your prescription. Flea meds like Frontline Plus are not prescription meds. You can buy them at Petco or on eBay if you want.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

West U said:


> Since the heart worm meds are prescription, by law I believe they are legally required to give you a written prescription and you can get it filled where you choose. Just like going to your doc for your prescription. Flea meds like Frontline Plus are not prescription meds. You can buy them at Petco or on eBay if you want.



Oh that's interesting. They aren't prescription drugs in Australia.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

No they weren't in Canada until a few years ago either. I used to order them from Canada until the United States government stuck their nose in it.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I can buy online if my Vet will write me a script for it . Heartworms are a major problem in our area. I am going to call and ask him about it this week. I know I have a "grace" period of 5 to 6 months before I have to start her on anything. I lost a dog to heartworms back when I was a kid. There wasn't any preventative that I know of back then. 

I do hate giving them chemicals/preventative but it is a real problem down here. We have a thriving mosquito population year round.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

That's why I don't want to use Trifexis. I have heard similar stories about it. My cream colored poodle does seem to be bothered more by fleas. I believe that when I started using Comfortis, that was the cause of her seizures. We are using K9 Advantix II on the older poodle now. And using Advantage on the puppy. So far so good. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We use Iverhart+ and AdvantixII for fleas, ticks, etc. We have used both for all of Lily and Peeves' lives no problems.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

This is an interesting FDA study I found for using a low dose version of Interceptor called Safeheart for heartworms.

It went through a clinical trial and was proved effective, but apparently not released by Novartis. (Probably wasn't as profitable as "full strength" Interceptor.)

NADA 140-915 Safeheart? - supplemental approval (June 4, 1998)


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

*Update on heartworm preventative*

I talked to a friend of mine that works for our vet today. She told me that the Vet would write a script for the Sentinel Spectrum that I want and that I could order it from the online pharmacy since their office doesn't sell it. I am so glad I can get the script and use the product that I choose. I was beginning to think there was a Trifexis mafia


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

We used Interceptor for a few years until it was discontinued. Now we use Sentinel. 

It costs $38 each for Sammy, Sunny, and Sadie's 6 month supply, and $35 for Rosie's 6 month supply, since she's on the 2-10 lbs dose. 

I tried looking online but it was more expensive.


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Just my 2 cents BeBe67. On my 5 lb. poodle I use Revolution which prevents heartworm, fleas and ticks. It is what our vet recommended. The one I use is for puppies at least 6 weeks of age at or under 5 lbs. 


But kind of skeptical because this morning I had to take Jasmin to the vet to get a brown dog tick removed. I applied it only 7 days ago. But alas "nothing is 100%". If these things aren't 100% I wonder what % it is. I mean how touchy are these products. If she weighs 5.2 lbs, is it still considered effective? But I do feel like its best to keep Jasmin on a heartworm preventative. We had one puppy in our training class who posted out for weeks because of heartworms, they had to go see a cardiologist to make sure things were okay. I would be interested in Sentinel Spectrum, but Maryland is feasting with ticks right now, yuck yuck yuck.

PS - Completely off topic question, but am I the only one who can't wear yellow or white outside when walking the dog? I become a super bug magnet.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think that there are any preventatives that stop ticks from biting - I think the deal is that it kills them once they bite, and before they can spread disease? Was the tick still alive when it was taken off?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We give Lexi Tirheart Plus. I was told that the big difference between that and Heartguard is if your dog comes down with heartworms while on Heartguard, they will pay for treatment. Well, that wouldn't work for us no matter what because I don't give it year round even tho the vet suggests I do. Mosquitoe's don't live when it is below freezing. I use Advantix for ticks because deer ticks and lymes is huge where we live, but we also only treat seasonally for that as well.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm using advantage multi for Booben this year.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A number of years ago I took Lily and Peeves on a hike in a state forest in Maryland. After we got back in the truck I realized there were ticks in my hair. I couldn't do much other than pick the ones I could find off and throw them out of my vehicle window. Several hours later I found an attached tick near my knee. When we got home BF found I actually had four others attached other places. We checked the dogs very thoroughly Lily had none on her. She seems to be "not the right flavor" for them. Peeves had several ticks, but they were all dead, so Tiny you are right that the tick preventives don't stop the bite but kill the tick before they transmit Lyme or other diseases. Katbrat we also give a seasonal intermission from the Iverhart and Advantix II. We test them for heartworm before restarting too.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I was thinking I would still use Advantix for the ticks. Fleas, Heartworms, Ticks and Mosquitos are a problem year round here too.  


Thanks for all the helpful input yall 


BeBe


----------

